
The Future of Crime-Fighting Is Family Tree Forensics - heinrichf
https://www.wired.com/story/the-future-of-crime-fighting-is-family-tree-forensics/
======
rgacote
The Bear Brook Podcast from NH Public Radio covers an early case solved via
family tree forensics. An excellent listen.
[https://www.bearbrookpodcast.com](https://www.bearbrookpodcast.com)

